# buying flies



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

I try to tie as many of my own flies as I can. My bass and panfish flies I am happy with. My trout flies are a different story. Does anyone have any good websites or stores they like for good flies that aren't going to break the bank? I already know what kind of patterns I want and only want maybe 2 or 3 of each pattern in a few different sizes...I know bass pro and Cabelas has them but I don't remember how much they charge per fly at the store... I'm guessing about $1.50 or so for trout stuff? 

Thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Most are going to run you 1.50 - 2 bucks. More for streamers and terrestrials. I find the "cheap ones" are only good for a fish or 2

Theflyshop.com and orvis.com seem to sell pretty durable ones at those prices


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoeman said:


> Most are going to run you 1.50 - 2 bucks. More for streamers and terrestrials. I find the "cheap ones" are only good for a fish or 2
> 
> Theflyshop.com and orvis.com seem to sell pretty durable ones at those prices


So I might as well buy from Cabelas or a bass pro or Orvis then? Not rally a good way to get around it? I don't have any fly shops by me...I'm just looking more for the dry flies.


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

Try BigYflies I have had good luck with them.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> I try to tie as many of my own flies as I can. My bass and panfish flies I am happy with. My trout flies are a different story.





Flyfisher101 said:


> Thanks








This is a educational site meant to help others on tying etc... if you need help in any ways now is the time to ask shoe is a competent tier so am I. if you would like to learn anything tell me or post another question also you tube video are very help full I can tie everything from catskill style dries to streamers, nymphs, eggs, even dabbled in some deer hair here and there etc Tied true to the right proportions by the way is a major step one of the many steps to a fly. I start with starting the thread if you learn it right it should be a lock wrap so not to un-ravel on you. I hold the tag and make four wrap forward and four back over those wraps that the lock wrap done on a bare hook shank. Next I tie in the material with a pinch wrap. I always go up and over the shank when wrap thread yarns etc. so to bind it together. If you need help with splaying tail or posting a wing look it up on you tube and ask here those are done on catskill style dries also look up proportions like a streamer wing is to be 1-1.5 the shank length and is placed on with a pinch wrap. Also look up matching sets of hackle and how to if you can find it I am sure I can make a short picture show of it. On how to match up the hackles for wings, stacking buck tail hair, how to wrap tinsel two sided, staking deer hair for muddlers how to trim muddlers the list is endless. But if you do need help always ask.i pop in from now and then if you have question on any of this just pm me if need be Will get it done.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> So I might as well buy from Cabelas or a bass pro or Orvis then? Not rally a good way to get around it? I don't have any fly shops by me...I'm just looking more for the dry flies.


 
i maybe able to help with the dries? are you tying to small of a dry and just want to buy it or is it your having trouble tying it?
i tye a lot of catkill style dries if you need tips on how to i can help. no problem here.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i can help on tapering the bodies all the way to posting the wing and the right hackle to make it sit up like a dry fly tied true style. just throwing stuff out here to help you on dries. take a pic of your work i mite be able to help you out 100%. if you feel up to it.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Try kip at woodlandrivers.com he's a local guy that ties good flys and stands behind his work and he's cheaper than most. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. I will keep practicing with them but I think a big part is just the time and having the right materials to tie the small sizes. I use youtube a lot and read lots of articles online for tips and SBS instructions. I've only been tying for about a year so I guess I need to keep that in mind when I judge my work. The only dry fly I am happy with when I tie is the Royal Coachman, but when I try tying on a size 18 I start to get frustrated with it. I can get it, but it takes a while and it is a little sloppy at the end trying to finish it off. My arsenal of dry flies consist of Lime Trude, Royal Wulf, Royal Coachman, EHC, BWO sparkle dunn, Adams, Humpys, and stimulator all ranging in sizes from 8-20. Being a fulltime college student really limits how much time I can spend practicing tying them and buying all the materials... lol. If I get time this week I will try to post some pictures of a few dry flies and see if you guys can give me any pointers.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I will keep practicing with them but I think a big part is just the time and having the right materials to tie the small sizes. I use youtube a lot and read lots of articles online for tips and SBS instructions. I've only been tying for about a year so I guess I need to keep that in mind when I judge my work. The only dry fly I am happy with when I tie is the Royal Coachman, but when I try tying on a size 18 I start to get frustrated with it. I can get it, but it takes a while and it is a little sloppy at the end trying to finish it off. My arsenal of dry flies consist of Lime Trude, Royal Wulf, Royal Coachman, EHC, BWO sparkle dunn, Adams, Humpys, and stimulator all ranging in sizes from 8-20. Being a fulltime college student really limits how much time I can spend practicing tying them and buying all the materials... lol. If I get time this week I will try to post some pictures of a few dry flies and see if you guys can give me any pointers.


 
will be glad too i can even get some of my dries to you in a p.m. later if i get a chance. good ones that work here in michigan.  just a couple.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Here are some pic of my flies they maybe grainy cause of the camera not the greatest of cameras.
Hex









Cahill









Bwo


















Trico









Hendrickson


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

swaprat said:


> will be glad too i can even get some of my dries to you in a p.m. later if i get a chance. good ones that work here in michigan. just a couple.


Thanks. I appreciate the help. If it is of any relevance, I will be mostly using them up in the U.P. in the Houghton area with a few outings in the N.W. L.P around Kalkaska.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

The best advice I can give you is purchase a book. In my opinion your best choice is Fly Tying Made Clear and Simple written by skip morris. It runs around 25 dollars it starts you off tying a ricks caddis and moves you along covering every detail and many good reliable trout flys. It has problems and solutions and very detailed pictures on every step as you work threw the book. When you are done going threw the book you will be able to tie soft hackles, dries, nymphs and streamers with confidence. I started with this book about 2 years ago. Now I can tie everything from tiny dries to a muddler minnow. The most important part to catching a fish on a fly is your confidence in what your using. Happy tying...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the help. If it is of any relevance, I will be mostly using them up in the U.P. in the Houghton area with a few outings in the N.W. L.P around Kalkaska.


 
the only difference is of the molting of the bugs them self mite be liter or darker in the up i wish i had batterys for my camera or i would tie some up with good views if you like books check outthe tu challance chapters hatch guide. it tells you the flies there type of substrate there found in like sticks and leaves on a muck bottom is ware the hex are found and time periord. how to trak them down you will be about 3-4 weeks beind the book i think it is dated to the asuble river in the center of michigan. by grayling michigan the book is only sold by the challange chaptter of trout unlimited here in michigan. mite help you get on the fish.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

@ swaprat the pictures are alittle foggy but your flys look very well proportioned nice work bud.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Fly101,

Spend your money on materials not flies. Practice and you'll get the hang of drys. Remember that how you present the fly is way more important than how well the fly is tied. Doesnt matter if you tie a perfect fly if your dragging it across the water and it doesnt look natural. Also, from your posts it sounds like you'll be mostly chasing brookies and the flies you have will be more than enough. I live in the U.P also and can tell ya that brookies will eat just about anything. When I brookie fish, which is all the time, unless there is a major hatch I rarely give a thought to size, style, or pattern. I just tie on an adams and fish. I've caught brookies on hopper patterns in april. I've fished a elk hair caddis pattern all day without even seeing a bug on the water and caught brookies. Worry about the fly and matching hatches when you get to kalkaska where the browns are more picky.

Undertow


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Swaprat, Nice ties! Thanks for the help... That is true about even having a perfectly tied fly if I don't present it properly I still wont get fish... with that idea in mind I think I will go through and make a list of materials for each fly I want and go from there. I think one of my problems was trying to tie these flies with the wrong materials because I didn't want to spend the money on the right thing which resulted in me getting frustrated and a not so good looking fly. The cost probably wont be as bad as I expected as many of these flies use a lot of the same materials...

And yup, I'll be chasing the brookies with the occasional rainbow that is thrown into the mix.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> Swaprat, Nice ties! Thanks for the help... That is true about even having a perfectly tied fly if I don't present it properly I still wont get fish... with that idea in mind I think I will go through and make a list of materials for each fly I want and go from there. I think one of my problems was trying to tie these flies with the wrong materials because I didn't want to spend the money on the right thing which resulted in me getting frustrated and a not so good looking fly. The cost probably wont be as bad as I expected as many of these flies use a lot of the same materials...
> 
> And yup, I'll be chasing the brookies with the occasional rainbow that is thrown into the mix.


i don't know who else but me does this. but on a size 14 dry i use a 16 hackle. reason is the hackle is fine it is under it that is built up. which in turn causes the hackle to be longer then expected so going down one size fixed this. in other words tied true. i will see if i can get good photo of what i am doing during a tie in the next day or two. and how to tie a cats-kill style dry with the tied true method.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

pic's explain a lot any ways hope these are viewable lol's.


Start by getting the materials out 









Tie on and measure the tail the length of the hook shank like so.









All tied on 









Splay the tail by wrapping threw it in a Chris cross pattern to form three. Then one wrap under it all to splay it like so.









Next tie in the post or wings similar with the thread. 









Next trim at a angle to the post and to the band so to form the tapered body 









Next bind the post stubs to forum the tapered body.









Next I tilt the vise head and place the bobbin like so to ready for dubbin









Small amount of dubbing 









Then sparsely dub the thread and wrap forward to the post


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Next measure the hackle this is a 14 hook dry so a 16 hackle it is.









I trim the but of the stem to look like this so it will bite in to the thread and not pull out .









Dub forward to close to the eye.









Warp hackle around post and tie off around eye and cement with head cement. Cement I use is in picture.









 Pictures of finished fly follows 


















The end :


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice step-by-step, Rat!!!! 

Good Hackle and a decent bobbin are the key to small dries.


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great SBS! Can you guys help me out with the hackle... a lot of the patterns use the grizzly or just brown neck or saddle hackle. All I have is a brown neck hackle but it doesn't say the size... I didn't know they really came in different sizes. I have lots of other feathers but this is really the only dry fly hackle type stuff. Where can I purchase the right kind of hackle for the flies I want and what will it be called( rooster? Saddle? Neck?)? I generally get my supplies from feathercraft, Jannsnetcraft or Cabelas. Also, the bobbin... What kind can you recommend? I am still using one that I got from a kit. What were you using for your post material in that fly? Also, where do you get a hook/hackle gauge?


This is the hackle I am using









size 18 Royal Coachman









Size 12 royal coachman









Size 12 Stimulator









My bobbin


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

your royal trued are looking good just remember the wings are the gape to a gape and a half the gape is from the shank to the point or barb . any ways here is some more stuff to look at. 



Bobbin 
http://store.hookhack.com/Standard-Spring-Wire-Bobb/productinfo/3900001/
 a hook and hackle gauge 
http://store.hookhack.com/Hook-n-Hackle-Guage/productinfo/9408311/
uni 8/0 thread it does not build up as much as 6/0
http://store.hookhack.com/Uni-8_0-Black/productinfo/UNI8001/
I could tell you to buy this hackle or that hackle but it is best to grade it yourself on saddles I will look at length and find the typical feather like a size 18 or a 16 feather this is done in different spot on saddles to find the average size. Neck hackle is grade by size and length like a silver is going to be smaller and longer then bronze capes in whitting hackle gold is the best. Best thing to do is go grade it yourself see if it has enough on it for your tying. This is ware bringing a hackle gauge to Cabelas and grade it sees what it ties down too. Example of whitting hackle at link below As for what will tie the most saddle will and then necks for witting. you can get 3-4 flies out of a whiteing premium saddle hackle strand. Any ways wish you luck at it I would go for the cabelas pack show below I will show you which ones but selecting the right one is up to you. i would look for the best tyers pack avaible like below some time there expensive but some time worth it your better off with necks because you got a verity of sizes i only use brown grizzly and med dun for every thing. so if you need one or two of thsoe make it easier. 

http://store.hookhack.com/Whiting-Farms-Quality-Feathers/departments/251/

I know your a college student so this is a little outrageous link below 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Tying/Feathers%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104340780/i/103888080/Whiting-Intro-Cape-Pack/1323632.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-tying-feathers%2F_%2FN-1100435%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103888080%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104340780&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104340780%3Bcat103888080
grizzly, brown and medium dun 
not a bad price but I am sure for 74.99-40= 35 more bucks for the one above.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fly-Fishing/Fly-Tying/Feathers%7C/pc/104793480/c/104721480/sc/104340780/i/103888080/Metz-Dry-Fly-Hackle-Multi-Pack-Small/751546.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fly-fishing-fly-tying-feathers%2F_%2FN-1100435%2FNo-48%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103888080%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104721480%253Bcat104340780%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104721480%3Bcat104340780%3Bcat103888080


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, I have some 8/0 and even a 12/0 thread. I like the Multi pack Cabelas offers... what is the difference between dk dun, med dun, lt dun, and cream? I am wanting to get one of the options with the grizzly in it....I always thought the hen feathers were more webby for wet flies... but I can use Rooster capes, rooster saddles or hen capes for dry flies?


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Your flies look good for just starting out. When you get some good hackle and a gauge they will really improve. If your going to tie stimulators or just work with deer hair get a hair stacker. Their cheap and will make your Stimulators look more streamlined. Also cut back on your tail and wing. Try to taper the body, get thin on the tail end and taper it bigger as you go(this can be applied to alot of drys, nymphs and etc). Check out flytyingforum.com. Lots of tips and etc. to help ya learn.

Undertow


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Undertow said:


> Your flies look good for just starting out. When you get some good hackle and a gauge they will really improve. If your going to tie stimulators or just work with deer hair get a hair stacker. Their cheap and will make your Stimulators look more streamlined. Also cut back on your tail and wing. Try to taper the body, get thin on the tail end and taper it bigger as you go(this can be applied to alot of drys, nymphs and etc). Check out flytyingforum.com. Lots of tips and etc. to help ya learn.
> 
> Undertow


I Started compiling a list of the different flies I want to tie and the materials needed... after my last tuition payment I will see how much money I have left over to buy materials with and go from there. I'll be sure to post some pictures when I get some tied up!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flyfisher101 said:


> I Started compiling a list of the different flies I want to tie and the materials needed... after my last tuition payment I will see how much money I have left over to buy materials with and go from there. I'll be sure to post some pictures when I get some tied up!


 
speaking of wich i may have some half necks laying around i got on clearence like at jays and the old lakeside tackle in farmington etc... i will see what i got and get some pic up to see if you want them after the wings game to night.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is what i have laying around as in extra. pm me your addy if you want it there is a indian cape good for stone flies in the pic and a half of grizzly i got at cabelas.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

You've gotten some good advice so far. I didn't catch where you live but I would consider going to one of the fly fishing/tying shows. If you can get to the Midwest near Detroit the weekend of March 10th there are usually tiers that you can watch as well and ask questions. By far one of the best shows in the country.

Swaprat, very nice job on providing directions!


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

fishinlk said:


> You've gotten some good advice so far. I didn't catch where you live but I would consider going to one of the fly fishing/tying shows. If you can get to the Midwest near Detroit the weekend of March 10th there are usually tiers that you can watch as well and ask questions. By far one of the best shows in the country.
> 
> Swaprat, very nice job on providing directions!


I went to it last year, it was awesome. I am in the U.P. right now for school so I can't make it this year... I was bummed when I saw the dates for it.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

there is a better show in lansing around november some time puty on buy the michigan fredration of fly fishers or some thing like it i would have to look it up that the one for fly tieing they will show you every thing you need to know they sit right in front of you 100-300 tiers you can ask questions any thing about the pattrens and they show you in person how to tie them. people like kelly galoup chris helm etc.. show up there was a lot of stuff being sold by chriss helm the one year i went not sure about lately. any way it was just south of lansing. as always that is the place to go to learn tieing. i will look up the show not sure if i will find it cause it is a tad early still.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is the link it is december first 2012 next december will be when to go there always going on maybe when you out of college you can go to one till then there are club in u.p. and in your home town. there kinda like metro west steel headers etc... this is a club that you may enjoy and they have class put on buy them so keep a eye on their site if wanting to learn how to tie. any ways here are the dates of the glff fly tying expo. 

http://www.fffglc.org/reports.html


----------

